# Ipod touch : comment lire video du web



## bapum (10 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Je voudrais savoir comment je pourrais lire des videos  sur des sites web. Quand je suis sur une video, j'ai un carré bleu.

Merci d'avance des infos que vous pourrez me donner.


----------



## jeanhenri (23 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,
oui cela m'intéresse aussi, par exemple en étant sur le site apple, on ne peut pas voir sur son Ipodtouch, la vidéo (très belle) de l' Ipod nano.
Avant sur le site LCI, on pouvait voir les vidéos sur son ipodtouch, plus maintenant. Il me semble que les mises à jour y sont pour quelque chose et c'est bien dommage !
Y-a-t-il une solution? merci.
jeanhenri


----------

